# Schooled Up Redfish



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Every year, as the temperatures begin to fall, the redfish really start to school up in the shallows. This can lead to some great fishing, but it can also make you pull your hair out as they turn their noses away from your offerings. Found a big school last week that stuck around for a few days, and had a lot of fun playing around with them. 

Took a little while to figure out what they wanted to eat, but once I did, it was redfish after redfish for days. Caught the first fish on a Rapala Subwalk, and the school rushed the kayak and became spooky. Had to change up to a fluke and cast away from them and wait until the school got close before moving the lure. Any movement or splashdown, and they would turn and go the other direction.

I've found schools like this while wading, so couldn't ever actually see all the fish, but being in the PDL gave me a perfect view of the fish, and it was pretty amazing to interact with them. Several big trout and sheepshead were also hanging out around the school, and you can see one of those trout in the second picture. To much going on to take a bunch of pics, but here's a couple pics of the school, the first fish caught(actually had two on for a minute).


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That's awesome


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I absolutely love sight-fishing. Doesn't get much better.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

No fly rod, I take it?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

That's super cool Jeff.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You were on 'um.:thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

The Mega School!!!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Yup, and the Mullet outta be dip net ready come Friday morning. Water temp should be cold enough then and they'll be freezing up.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Really cool post and pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice shots!!! They will make ya go crazy fer sure!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nature at its best.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Jeff the fish magnet, aka the fish whisperer! I had reds under me too but short of dynamite and a dip net I couldn't do anything with them.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Great pics! Looks like your shadow didn't spook them?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bodupp said:


> I absolutely love sight-fishing. Doesn't get much better.


I hear that, pretty awesome when the water is that clear!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dunt said:


> No fly rod, I take it?


No fly rod, but have been thinking about it. Won't work well in the PDL though, pedals would be in the way.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

CurDog said:


> Yup, and the Mullet outta be dip net ready come Friday morning. Water temp should be cold enough then and they'll be freezing up.


It's actually still got a ways to go, but it's getting there. Gulf is to warm still. Mullet were still happy this evening.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Tres said:


> Really cool post and pics, thanks for sharing.


Thanks, it was pretty tough to put the rod down and get a little video, lol!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jason said:


> Very nice shots!!! They will make ya go crazy fer sure!!!


No doubt! They sure can be picky sometimes!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

DAWGONIT said:


> nature at its best.
> thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


For sure! So awesome to finally see them like that.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

kanaka said:


> Great pics! Looks like your shadow didn't spook them?


Not at all! They were super relaxed, even in that shallow water. They didn't spook until I said something, and I wasn't even loud, just a normal speaking tone. They still hung around though.


----------



## Addskewed (Jun 19, 2017)

Just want to add to all the guys that want to try fly fishing out of peddle kayaks. When I first started earlier this summer I would get so frustrated with it always wrapping around my pedals. Get a collapsible laundry basket, the kind that has the big metal coil, and it works great. Collapse it and put it under your seat when your pedaling and when you want to stand up, pull it out and you have a stripping basket at perfect height. Recently bought a proper stripping basket that fits under my seat when I'm sitting down and want to cast. But also I have a PA I've never been on any other pedal yak.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Addskewed said:


> Just want to add to all the guys that want to try fly fishing out of peddle kayaks. When I first started earlier this summer I would get so frustrated with it always wrapping around my pedals. Get a collapsible laundry basket, the kind that has the big metal coil, and it works great. Collapse it and put it under your seat when your pedaling and when you want to stand up, pull it out and you have a stripping basket at perfect height. Recently bought a proper stripping basket that fits under my seat when I'm sitting down and want to cast. But also I have a PA I've never been on any other pedal yak.


Thanks a lot for the info. Would have plenty of room for a stripping basket if I slide the seat back. Biggest problem for me, is that if I got into fly fishing, my bank account would be hurting badly. Spend to much money on baitcasters as it is, lol. Gonna start looking into it more though for times like these. Could store it in the hull and use it when needed.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe some pics.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I wish I could have been there...


----------

